

Nokia Lumia 2520: Nokia's first tablet - manojlds
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/22/4862952/nokia-lumia-2520-windows-tablet-hands-on-photos-video

======
innino
Looks lovely. I would be really interested to own one of these if I had the
money to buy surplus devices at the moment. Trying to see how using it solely
vs an iPad would be interesting, 8.1 is clearly a more capable mobile OS but I
wonder whether the iPad's superior app store would clinch it regardless.
Versus an Android tablet would also be interesting.

~~~
bpicolo
Looks sexy, to be honest. Good looking devices might just help Windows catch
up in the mobile race.

